# WIll this work?



## Chicken (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm about to get 1000 watt MH/HPS conversion ballast for my plant but using the MH bulb for veg. I also have 4 CFL. I was wonder if this could work:

the 1000 MH (i'll be using MH first, then after HPS for flowering) will be hanging on top of the plant and the CFL will be standing on the bottom of the plant.

Will this cause any heat problem for the CFL since the MH bulb is much stronger? 

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, if your starting from seeds, or clones for that matter, you might want to only use the CFLs for the first few weeks to give the roots some time to grow. Light makes the leaves and the plant want to grow...so at an early stage the plant does not require much because it needs roots first.


----------



## Chicken (Mar 30, 2006)

my plant is almost at its first month, but will that set up cause a conflict?

what i think could happen is that the CFL will get too hot then explode. I'm just trying to get light to reach the bottom leaf of the plant so thats it has an all over 360 degree of light.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think you would be better off just pruning some of the bottom branches to get light down there, those CFls will just be drowned out by the 1000W.


----------



## Insane (Apr 12, 2006)

If you use a 1000w dual spectrum the CFLs would be a waste of space, unless you have a very large grow area.


----------

